# MTB Shorts



## motovita (Mar 28, 2010)

I haven't bought a pair of shorts since before the turn of the century. I've recently been informed by the neighborhood watch commitee that I'm in violation of the "old dude in spandex" covenant in my homeowners agreement.
I ride obscure singletrack in the woods (after I get out of the neighborhood), so I don't want huge baggy shorts that will be snagging on stuff, but thats all I see in the local shop other than spandex.
Are their some quality in between shorts I can look at or should I just keep rockin the spandex and grossing out the neighbors?


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I stopped buying shorts and just use MTB liners under any flat seam short. The Pearl Izumi liners are my favorite, being more comfortable than any other chamois I have.
Bought 3 so when I travel have a clean one daily. Used to see them as cheap as $15 but not many deals below $25 anymore. Retail about $35-40.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a pair of Fox shorts that are not baggy at all.
That being said, there is very little that is "special" about mountain bike shorts other than maybe quick dry material and pockets that close but you can find that in other shorts too. 

Just buy whatever you like that works and wear your chamois under them.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Most people I know wear board shorts, cheap ass ones from walmart. I want to get a pair stretchy-thin board shorts like the ones Patagonia sells, but they are expensive.

I have quite a few pairs of shorts that I ride in and I don't really think the mtb specific shorts are that special. I prefer the Pearl Izumi Liners that are $35 and a pair of hiking shorts, my favorite is a pair of Cloudveils, they have mesh pockes and thin material but a bit of stretch: Cloudveil Dyno Mens Shorts at Levelninesports.com

Too bad they are all sold out. They are probably most similar to Prana shorts like these: Bent Gate | Prana Stretch Zion Short - Spring '12

Which are still quite expensive, but you can wear them off the bike and look like a rad rock climber.


----------



## Bemiller (Jun 25, 2013)

I got a pair of Canari biking shorts which to me seem like board shorts w/ gel padding/spandex underneath and honestly I think they're great. A bit pricey imo but $50 for serious protection to the lower region is worth it to me. Got them at *****


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

My last liner I bought was Nashiki from ***** Sporting Goods. I put them under a pair of board shorts or my pair or Azonic Generator MTB Shorts.

Liner Shorts (http://www.*****sportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11066435)









Where are you all finding the Pearl Izumi liners for 35.00 ? I need some new liners.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

North Face Bracket short: Bracket Short | The Straight Dirt | MountainBike.com

Zoic shorts, like the Ether: Men's Ether Shorts with Liner | ZOIC Clothing- Mountain Bike Clothing and Accessories for Men, Women and Kids

Both shorts aren't super baggy or super long. Liner is comfortable. Outer short doesn't snag or tear on plants or trail. Both basically wear like a pair of regular old shorts but _slightly_ more form fitting.

The Bracket is a little more substantial. The Ether is a little more breathable. The Bracket will probably be on closeout later in the season at places like Jenson (that's how I got mine last winter). Ethers don't seem to go on sale much.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Fox and Cannondale MTB shorts both fit closely, unless you get the Fox downhill-specific model. (I don't recall the name.)

I agree that any lycra liner short can go underneath your average pair of cargo shorts. I do that and it's fine.

If you find that ventilation is an issue compared to wearing lycra shorts, the best ventilation I've had by far is the Jett Raptor. Unfortunately, this is an expensive short that I can only budget for one pair of.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

rynoman03 said:


> My last liner I bought was Nashiki from ***** Sporting Goods. I put them under a pair of board shorts or my pair or Azonic Generator MTB Shorts.
> 
> Liner Shorts (http://www.*****sportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11066435)
> 
> ...


lolol @ mtbr editing out the name of that sporting goods store........starts with a d and rhymes with rick!


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ya I noticed that too. Regardless those Azonic shorts rock but they are just a bit to large for me. I am in need of a smaller pair. I'm between a 34 and 36 but I can wear both sizes. I should have went with a 34 on these but now Jenson USA doesn't stock them. They only had 36 at the time. Got em for 35.00 shipped. If I want a size 34 I have to pay 60 plus shipping on Amazon or eBay.


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

bicyclebuys.com has the pearl izumi shorts for 29.99


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Why don't you just buy a cheap light weight pair of slip over shorts that you can pull off after leaving your neighborhood? Either that, or find a hot riding partner that wears spandex and see if the complaining stops (maybe one from each gender depending on whose doing the complaining). 

[Edit] On a more serious note, I like the Fox Ranger shorts that I have. Very light weight, dries quickly, and I have not found them to snag on anything (and I have skinny legs).


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just wear gym shorts. Not long basketball shorts that come half way to your ankles. But same material and only single layer. 
Comfy and breathe well. I pay $10-12 at Walmart and being i buy 1 or 2 pairs each summer I have a good selection going on now. This year found Jerseys and shorts with mix of base and bright colors so cool,comfortable and very visable. Not a biking jersey but I'm not spending $50 on a jersey just for designs a pocket to cover my butt and then hugs my current extra padding.




Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

I've buyed Deko shorts few days ago. they'll arrive soon.
Looks good (i've shearching exact lenght - 3/4). Have differend material stretch and mesh panels. They cost me about 60$. Also buyed padded liners...
If someone interrested - i can put a small review.







PS. Sorry for terrible english...


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Check out www.steepandcheap.com
They have some good shorts on sale.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Today get my shorts.
Pretty well made and nice fit. Have to ride for a while to have some impression about them.


----------



## motovita (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I bought some Pearl Izumi liners and am quite impressed with them. I'm trying them with soccer shorts for starters.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Dimon Hell said:


> I've buyed Deko shorts few days ago. they'll arrive soon.
> Looks good (i've shearching exact lenght - 3/4). Have differend material stretch and mesh panels. They cost me about 60$. Also buyed padded liners...
> If someone interrested - i can put a small review.
> View attachment 815449
> ...


Which style are those?

--
Stephen


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

What you mean "style"?
There's said in lot description: Deko Europa II 3/4 calf length Mountain Bike MTB Shorts.
What i can tell about those shorts...
Sellers description:
"Europa MTB calf length ¾ shorts is just packed with features to make life on the trail more comfortable. With a rugged multi panel styling that includes articulated panelled knees for a more ergonomical riding position. The main body of the shorts uses durable Taslon fabric in combination with a textured two way stretch fabric on side and crouch panels, zip leg vents and Velcro leg fasteners are close at hand to regulate air flow. Magnetic fastener on the front pockets plus an internal zip pocket for added security, two large rear pockets with Velcro fastener complete the look.
There is a zip fly with stud fastener, the waistband is elasticated at the back with side Velcro adjusters. To ensure a really comfortable fit while on the move there’s an additional four way stretch Xpanedx panel just below the rear waistband."
They pretty well made, comfortable fit, have good pockets. Rear with velcro, front with magnet fasteners. Inside front left posket there's inner pocket with zip. Also meshy panels are good, but! Taslon fabric is ment for cool weather, because it's not breathable at all. So - sweatnig knees - it's a "bonus".


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

check these out. I bought 2 pair (black and shale) last year because they were cheap and lightweight. Didn't expect a whole lot, but I was shocked at how good they were. The liner alone is worth $30. Best liners I've ever used, bar none. The shorts themselves are a rather simple, subtle style. Don't be fooled by the pics, they are quite attractive in person. Light nylon shell with two front and two rear pockets. Baggy enough to be comfy but not so much that you feel or look like a clown. In fact I snipped the liners free (two small stitches) and wear the shells in the gym as well. They are just outstanding for XC and trail type riding. I have no idea why they are $30 but I'd grab them if you still can. FYI, I'm 5'10" w/31" inseam and the large fits me well. Hem comes to about 2" above my knee.

Sugoi Remote Short > Apparel > Shorts > Men's Cycling Shorts | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## KerryAll (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, it's definitely good to avoid the 'old dude in spandex' complaint!!



motovita said:


> I haven't bought a pair of shorts since before the turn of the century. I've recently been informed by the neighborhood watch commitee that I'm in violation of the "old dude in spandex" covenant in my homeowners agreement.
> I ride obscure singletrack in the woods (after I get out of the neighborhood), so I don't want huge baggy shorts that will be snagging on stuff, but thats all I see in the local shop other than spandex.
> Are their some quality in between shorts I can look at or should I just keep rockin the spandex and grossing out the neighbors?


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Dimon Hell said:


> What you mean "style"?
> There's said in lot description: Deko Europa II 3/4 calf length Mountain Bike MTB Shorts.


this.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Dimon Hell said:


> I've buyed Deko shorts few days ago. they'll arrive soon.
> Looks good (i've shearching exact lenght - 3/4). Have differend material stretch and mesh panels. They cost me about 60$. Also buyed padded liners...
> If someone interrested - i can put a small review.
> View attachment 815449
> ...


These don't seem to be available in the US, i like the style, perfect for colder days


----------



## socalpete (Jul 18, 2013)

Was debating this as well, went as others suggested my road shorts underneath some of my longer golf cargo shorts. The golf shorts are made of all the new techy polyester material for better cooling.


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

socalpete said:


> Was debating this as well, went as others suggested my road shorts underneath some of my longer golf cargo shorts. The golf shorts are made of all the new techy polyester material for better cooling.


What you describe is the way my next set will be. I bought a pair of those Humvee endura. They're very nice, although "baggy" they still fit the legs a little tight and I noticed the riding shorts that were just the tighties by themselves had more padding. Forget the brand but it was one you hear everybody mention.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

terrasmak said:


> These don't seem to be available in the US, i like the style, perfect for colder days


Royal Racing makes some similar shorts, check out the 247 and the 365. Also Cannondale Rush is perhaps even more similar.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I picked up a pair of Endura Humvees 3/4s awhile ago and love them. The cool thing about getting a pair of those, or something like the Fox Demo or Rangers, is that you get the shorts and the liner. I don't always wear the Humvees and just use the liner to wear with whatever shorts I have. A good liner will cost you around $40-60. The Humvee was $90 so its not that bad.


----------



## cassiopia (Nov 29, 2009)

I would like to know where you were able to find the DECO shorts. I was looking for the Europa II but can only find them on Ebay in England and they will not ship to the USA? thanks if you can help.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Shakester said:


> The cool thing about getting a pair of those, or something like the Fox Demo or Rangers, is that you get the shorts and the liner. I don't always wear the Humvees and just use the liner to wear with whatever shorts I have. A good liner will cost you around $40-60.


I don't ever use the liners that come with mtb shorts, I think they are always bulky and low quality. The pearl izumi snd the yeti liners are both decent, but a high quality pair of shorts are much better than almost any liner you'll find out there, my face are the Pearl izumi elite


----------

